# Can't delete a post from Tapatalk



## brianp6621 (Nov 22, 1999)

Can we still not delete posts from Tapatalk or am I doing something wrong?

Brian


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

We don't really test Tapatalk since Xenforo is great on its own for mobile, but yes, you should be able to delete a post.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I've been able to delete. I know there were 2 options. 1 does not work. One does.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I'm going to try and delete the next post.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I did a soft delete and the post does not appear above this one.


----------



## brianp6621 (Nov 22, 1999)

Oh ok, I always tried the permanent delete which doesn't work, the hide delete does. Thanks


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Mobile browser works great here now.


----------

